# Date resets everytime i switch my camera on



## jack_the_ripper (Feb 21, 2008)

Hi guys, 

I have a problem with my Canon A560 camera

If I set the date and turn the camera off, when I turn the camera back on the date is reset to 00/00/06 (mm/dd/yy)
I tried formatting and that didn't work.
I set date stamp = OFF and it still puts in the time noted above in the pictures.

Help!


----------



## infra_red_dude (Feb 21, 2008)

Most prolly its due to a dead battery. Check the voltage and replace if needed.


----------



## jack_the_ripper (Feb 21, 2008)

u referring to the Li coin battery? I bought the cam just 2 weeks back. Havent used it much!


----------



## infra_red_dude (Feb 21, 2008)

Then get it to the service center. Fully utilize the warranty when its available!


----------

